# Shot gun recommendations



## brandonsc (Nov 4, 2022)

Looking to get a new 3.5” semi auto shot gun. Got a couple In mind already. Looking to get some recommendations from guys who have used their shotguns and will give honest feedback good and bad. No real budget limit. Have most guns available local to me


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Nov 4, 2022)

I’m assuming waterfowl is your target with my response. 

Depending on your budget, a Stoeger 3500 or Browning Maxus would be what I would get. 

i was a skeptic about the Stoegers forever but tried one on some geese a few years ago and found it very nice, naturally pointable and highly reliable. I have heard they will eat magnum level loads from all shell lengths equally.

The Maxus is just a nice soft shooter. A bit hefty but absorbs recoil and points great. It’s just a solid gas gun. It fits me perfectly.

I would think you would need to get a feel for a variety of guns before you even had an idea of what you would want. Many waterfowlers recommend Benellis or a Browning A5 which you should also try out. They don’t feel great to me though.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 4, 2022)

Benellis, Franchis here, great guns.

Did pick up an EAA Girsan last year, 3.5" camo for $389, it shot well right out of the box, ran dry after I dropped it in the mud and cleaned it with a bottle of water and paper towels, didn't have no oil.  It's built on a Benelli pattern, like an old SBE, but it runs great and shoots just as good


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 5, 2022)

Yes looking for a waterfowl gun. I’ve heard the new stoger 3500 is really good and around 800$. A ton of people like the sbe 3’s and the brownings. Just trying to get reviews of people who own and use the guns.


----------



## marshallknight (Nov 5, 2022)

Man I love my A300, it's a 3" but it out shoots any 3.5" I've ever shot against.  Been under water more times than I can count and just keeps right on shooting.  I won a jebs choke and some Rogue ammo at a charity auction last year, patterned it at 60 yards...now it's my turkey gun also.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 5, 2022)

SuperX


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2022)

I’ve shot or owned nearly all of them and I now shoot a Bareta400 Xtrema


----------



## deers2ward (Nov 6, 2022)

I was in the same boat and picked up a Browning A5 last year w 28 inch barrel in mossy oak shadowgrass, and have no regrets. I am partial to Brownings though


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 6, 2022)

I’m not set on an exact gun. Looking for first hand reviews more than anything. I know there for a while the SBE 3’s were shooting high and apparently that got fixed. I know it’s common for most 3.5” guns to have trouble shooting low brass 2 3/4” loads. Definitely not new to guns just newer to semi autos


----------



## ScLowCountry (Nov 6, 2022)

Sx4.   It's 3in only.   There is no real need for 3.5 in shells


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 6, 2022)

Any of the b guns won’t let you down. 3.5” is a waste in my opinion and limits your options of guns. Asking peoples opinions really won’t get you anywhere, you have to hold and shoot them yourself to know what you like.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Nov 6, 2022)

SX anything

I obviously prefer the SX2…more specifically, the original one with the high rib.


----------



## killerv (Nov 7, 2022)

ScLowCountry said:


> Sx4.   It's 3in only.   There is no real need for 3.5 in shells


not a need for 3in shells either......


----------



## killerv (Nov 7, 2022)

Spend once cry once, benelli or the high end beretta. Take care of them and you will be passing them down to sons and grandsons, well maybe not the beretta, they are quite what they used to be in my opinion.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm a 870 fan, for waterfowl I use a 12Ga. Super Mag. Several improvements I do to the Super Mag are a lengthened forcing cone, ported barrel, and a solid wood stock. These improvements help with the recoil on 3.5 inch loads.  I have been fortunate enough to hunt waterfowl from 40 miles south of the Artic Circle to the inner coastal waterway at the Texas Mexico Border. Some of these areas are pretty remote, so I carry a gun that will shoot any length shell I put in it, and if I had to have a part, chances of finding 870 parts in the middle of nowhere are better than other guns. That said I have paddled boats, broken ice, and abused 870's anyway you can abuse a gun. From wheat dust, dirt, ice, snow, salt water, rust, and sand to cheap shells, premium shells and anything in-between the 870 works.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 8, 2022)

A mossberg 500 was my main stay for years, toss in a Winchester 120...they did fine.

Got an old SBE 3.5 off a friend, ran great.

Picked up a Benelli M1 HK90 for the wife, she loves it.

Got a Vinci, love it

Got a Franchi Affinity for the wife, she loves it

Grandson won a first duck contest, got a CZ, he loves it

Got the EAA Girsan 3.5, awesome gun...

Even with the 3.5 guns, I run 2.75" shells, no need for the beating and expense, the smaller shells keep you on target with less recoil.

Short of Turkey hunting, no need for me, get them in close, worst thing they gonna do is hit the blind

I've broke ice with all of them, from SD, Chesapeake bay, GA to TX.

Get a gun that fits, bottom line


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 12, 2022)

I've been shooting a $400 Yildiz semi auto 20g for 5 seasons now. Love it. Been shooting a 20 for ducks, turkey and dove for a while now.


----------



## Long Cut (Nov 12, 2022)

Go shoulder a couple of guns and see what fits you best. 

I personally prefer Inertia guns because I like a slimmer shotgun. So I favor Benelli, Franchi, Stoeger... Whereas you might prefer a slightly thicker gun like a Beretta. 

A ton of great suggestions, go shoulder a bunch and see what works.


----------



## OffTheBeatnPath (Nov 17, 2022)

If you ain't sold on shooting 3 1/2's you can't beat a benelli m2.. I've shot a lot more ducks with mine and had a lot less sore shoulders since I decided to give up shooting 3 1/2's lol


----------



## DRBugman85 (Nov 23, 2022)

For me the new Remington 870 Fieldmaster is back on TOP of waterfowl guns, Not a 3 1/2 inch never needed them,The quality is BACK on point and is smooth to shoot as the 12 other 870 I Owen, $499.99 and tuff as well, However I had a the all weather Stock & Forarm and replaced the Wood. Remington 870s have never fail to shoot in any condition the weather brings, Shot a ton of ducks,dove,Turkey and deer with a Very old 870.(Killer Delete) remembers my old MEAT GUN Still works like new after over 50 years.


----------



## steveus (Dec 12, 2022)

Super X2
Franchi 912


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 19, 2022)

I just purchased a new Franchi A3 in 20g. Seems to be a single shot so far. I have taken it apart 3 times and cleaned/oiled it wiped it down. Yesterday I got it to shoot twice in a row. First time in 30+ shots. 

I've talked with several people that shoot them and they all say no issues. Reviews are good too.


----------



## OffTheBeatnPath (Dec 19, 2022)

Core Lokt said:


> I just purchased a new Franchi A3 in 20g. Seems to be a single shot so far. I have taken it apart 3 times and cleaned/oiled it wiped it down. Yesterday I got it to shoot twice in a row. First time in 30+ shots.
> 
> I've talked with several people that shoot them and they all say no issues. Reviews are good too.


Are you shooting light target loads? My beneli's seemed to have a break in period to where I had to shoot high brass exclusively for the first hundred rounds or so. Almost sold my first one, glad I didn't. I love it now


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 19, 2022)

1oz, #4, 3" high brass duck load. It's like the action won't open enough and the spent hull is crimped on one side. like getting caught trying to eject.  It may need to be shot a lot more but didn't see where it had a break in period. maybe it does....

The action won't even open on a low brass shell.


----------



## OffTheBeatnPath (Dec 19, 2022)

Surprised it’s doing that with hb duck loads. Mine wouldn’t cycle low brass at first either. Most likely just an interia driven thing


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 19, 2022)

I agree there is no need for a 3.5" shell for anything IMHO.  I have been there and done that and my Benelli M2 crushes everything I have ever needed it to with 3"


----------



## NMH5050 (Dec 20, 2022)

A5 for me. I really don't see a need for 3.5 since I broke 40! Modern 2 3/4 and 3 ammo perform very well.


----------



## Dub (Dec 21, 2022)

SBE3


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 21, 2022)

Core Lokt said:


> I just purchased a new Franchi A3 in 20g. Seems to be a single shot so far. I have taken it apart 3 times and cleaned/oiled it wiped it down. Yesterday I got it to shoot twice in a row. First time in 30+ shots.
> 
> I've talked with several people that shoot them and they all say no issues. Reviews are good too.


I have a late 60s Franchi,it has a friction ring that reversed for different power loads. Yours may be the same way.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 22, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> I have a late 60s Franchi,it has a friction ring that reversed for different power loads. Yours may be the same way.


This one is supposed to shoot any shell without changing anything.


----------



## 44magpastor (Dec 25, 2022)

I have a Winchester SX3.

Great shotgun.  Gas operated, but still lightweight.  Very reliable.  Shoulders well.  

Solid all around shotgun


----------



## jNick (Dec 26, 2022)

44magpastor said:


> I have a Winchester SX3.
> 
> Great shotgun.  Gas operated, but still lightweight.  Very reliable.  Shoulders well.
> 
> Solid all around shotgun



My best hunting buddy has been shooting an sx3 for the last 2-3 seasons on my boat and it has performed flawlessly. Great gun for the money.


----------



## TomC (Dec 26, 2022)

They cheapened the SX4 and IMO a downgrade from the SX3. Wish I'd never sold my SX3, just a great shotgun.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 28, 2022)

DRBugman85 said:


> For me the new Remington 870 Fieldmaster is back on TOP of waterfowl guns, Not a 3 1/2 inch never needed them,The quality is BACK on point and is smooth to shoot as the 12 other 870 I Owen, $499.99 and tuff as well, However I had a the all weather Stock & Forarm and replaced the Wood. Remington 870s have never fail to shoot in any condition the weather brings, Shot a ton of ducks,dove,Turkey and deer with a Very old 870.(Killer Delete) remembers my old MEAT GUN Still works like new after over 50 years.


Those old "meat guns" are where its at. We need a meat gun thread


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 28, 2022)

It's hard to beat the old 870s or 1100s but I'm 100% Benelli for semi-auto.  There is no better semi-auto made IMHO.  For O/U have Beretta and Browning and one Weatherby...

Everyone in my family has Benellis...Dad, Mom, brother, me, son, daughter, niece, nephew...we've run 10s of 1000s of rounds through them...in all kinds of weather, all kinds of rounds...from turkey to skeet to steel to quail...

Never had one single issue with any of them...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 28, 2022)

Dub said:


> SBE3


SBE2 here, can't justify an upgrade but love my SBE2!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 29, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> SBE2 here, can't justify an upgrade but love my SBE2!


You won't upgrade from a sbe2.... Just sayin.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 30, 2022)

After seeing the benellis seize up last weekend in the windchill. Beretta A400 is a cut above all of them, 

Beretta owns the big labels, Benelli, Franchi, Stoeger, 

Hard to notice, but the upper features all go into Beretta guns, then the upgrades get dispersed through the line ups down.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 30, 2022)

deast1988 said:


> After seeing the benellis seize up last weekend in the windchill. Beretta A400 is a cut above all of them,
> 
> Beretta owns the big labels, Benelli, Franchi, Stoeger,
> 
> Hard to notice, but the upper features all go into Beretta guns, then the upgrades get dispersed through the line ups down.


They will all freeze up if you get a little water in the right places in cold temps... pumps, autos and even break open guns.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 30, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> They will all freeze up if you get a little water in the right places in cold temps... pumps, autos and even break open guns.


This


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 30, 2022)

Berettas are nice guns for the women and children.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 30, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Berettas are nice guns for the women and children.


They don't like corn chaff and dust for sure hunting snow geese


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2022)

deast1988 said:


> After seeing the benellis seize up last weekend in the windchill. Beretta A400 is a cut above all of them,
> 
> Beretta owns the big labels, Benelli, Franchi, Stoeger,
> 
> Hard to notice, but the upper features all go into Beretta guns, then the upgrades get dispersed through the line ups down.


I've hunted for decades with Benellis including well below freezing multiple times and I've never seen one seize up...including sleet pheasant and waterfowl hunting...not saying that it can't happen, but I've never seen it and I'd guess I have 10,000 rounds through my two...and across my family we have more than a dozen...but I guess it's possible if they have moisture from sweating...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 30, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I've hunted for decades with Benellis including well below freezing multiple times and I've never seen one seize up...including sleet pheasant and waterfowl hunting...not saying that it can't happen, but I've never seen it and I'd guess I have 10,000 rounds through my two...and across my family we have more than a dozen...but I guess it's possible if they have moisture from sweating...


It can, a little boat spray, dog shake off, etc in negative Temps and wind chill, safety, bolts, springs all can go to crap.  

Did have some LAW, lubrication artic weather I got from a surplus store, worked great, but still had issues with enough water.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> It can, a little boat spray, dog shake off, etc in negative Temps and wind chill, safety, bolts, springs all can go to crap.
> 
> Did have some LAW, lubrication artic weather I got from a surplus store, worked great, but still had issues with enough water.


I hear ya, I've just never seen it...my niece and her fiancé waterfowl hunt foul weather in Kansas 2-3 times per week during the season...both using Benellis and never seen that...

The Benelli system is one of the most elegant, simple systems out there IMHO...the Beretta is not a cut above with better features...it's more complicated...

I'm sure it can happen, I've just never seen it...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 30, 2022)

Agreed, Benelli is an awesome system, got 3, old SBE, M1 Super 90 and Vinci, also got a Franchi affinity plus an EAA Girsan, flawless system.

Been out in negative Temps in VA and here in WV, they will freeze, especially riding a boat, with a dog, or water melting off the blind from a heater, all it takes.

I'm retired so I hunt a lot, hunted KS too a couple times, first redheads I ever took, but that was with a Winchester 120 pump, it froze 2x on two different occasions.

All I'm saying is they can all fail if the weather/conditions are right, no Richard measured contest here.

Experiences differ as due locations and conditions


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 30, 2022)

I always carry me some type of spray lube with me, typically fall back on WD40, it sheds water pretty well


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Agreed, Benelli is an awesome system, got 3, old SBE, M1 Super 90 and Vinci, also got a Franchi affinity plus an EAA Girsan, flawless system.
> 
> Been out in negative Temps in VA and here in WV, they will freeze, especially riding a boat, with a dog, or water melting off the blind from a heater, all it takes.
> 
> ...


Agreed.  Most of my hunting with them is 20 or above in milo and stuff for pheasant or in mild weather in GA for turkey...so personally never seen it...but I'm sure it can happen.

My guess if a Benelli is freezing, then any of them would...I also think it's somewhat driven by the lubes...if you don't use something made for cold weather they can sure get sticky...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> I always carry me some type of spray lube with me, typically fall back on WD40, it sheds water pretty well


WD40 = Water Displacement Formula #40 which is my go to for anything metal outside...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 30, 2022)

I keep mine in a case as much as I can


----------



## Big7 (Dec 30, 2022)

TriStar Viper Max ~ 3 1/2" Magnum Semi Auto Shotgun - TriStar Arms
					






					www.tristararms.com
				




I have the 3 inch version and it's sweet.

Mine was right at $700.00 3 years ago and came with 4 choke tubes.

Excellent Shotgun


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 30, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> WD40 = Water Displacement Formula #40 which is my go to for anything metal outside...


Lots talk trash about it, but it works.

We were field hunting off the Kanawha River, came a freezing rain, Temps dropped fast.  Our guns started icing up, I sprayed some WD40 on mine, asked my buddies did they want some, said no, they got their lube...third flight of birds, they were begging for some.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 30, 2022)

This was a Benelli and WD40 day, blizzard hit, decoys were tipping over from the snow, Temps dropped, rivers slushed and iced up, like to never got off the boat ramp, but did the birds fly, just couldn't see them until the last second


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> This was a Benelli and WD40 day, blizzard hit, decoys were tipping over from the snow, Temps dropped, rivers slushed and iced up, like to never got off the boat ramp, but did the birds fly, just couldn't see them until the last second View attachment 1199639


Holy cow!  Awesome pic but man I bet that was cold!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 30, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Holy cow!  Awesome pic but man I bet that was cold!


Wasn't bad at first, it was clear, no snow...then you see a wall of snow and birds.  Could only see @ 30 yards, so the birds were in and out, but loved it.  Then it got cold, took 4 hours to go 30 miles, interstate was hammered.

Live for days like that


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 30, 2022)

That was my buddy's first year of waterfowl hunting, he was hooked.

We tried to dig out from the ramp, toss salt and kitty litter, look back and it was covered.  City plow and salt truck came by, waved them down, they pushed snow, salted and hooked to me...all got a case of beer of their choice at the local gas station.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 30, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> That was my buddy's first year of waterfowl hunting, he was hooked.
> 
> We tried to dig out from the ramp, toss salt and kitty litter, look back and it was covered.  City plow and salt truck came by, waved them down, they pushed snow, salted and hooked to me...all got a case of beer of their choice at the local gas station.


That is awesome.  The best kind of memories.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 30, 2022)

He would work mid shift, get off at 4, he would meet me at the house and we would role.  He'd sleep there and back, on the boat ride, but buy gas and food, said he wouldn't be able to hunt without me 

Created a monster


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 30, 2022)

He has a jet boat, nothing like running the shoals on the New River before daylight in freezing temps...I was pucked up


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Berettas are nice guns for the women and children.



That's bold talk from a young fat boy!    

My Xtrema ain't no wus gun!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> That's bold talk from a young fat boy!
> 
> My Xtrema ain't no wus gun!


I honestly like the Beretta as a gun. Can't stand where the safety is though.  Other than how a mossberg pump is (safety on top of receiver, ain't no right handed shotgun ideal for a left handed guy.   But handling a lefty shotgun is worse to me than thr safety on a Beretta.. 
Bottom line is if you get water in a shotgun at less than 30 degrees, something is gonna freeze up. I had a fishing pin  freeze up in the "fire" position 1 time.  Dropped a shell in the open chamber and mashed the button.  Boom!   Gun went into the water, broke my finger. Shot went straight up into the air thank the lord.


----------

